# Shipping companies in Puebla?



## Caitlin (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice about shipping luggage? I'm located in Puebla...

When I arrived I was allowed two bags on Mexicana, however, in December it appears the limit is one. At $16 a kilo, I think there must be a cheaper option...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

All i know is that i've heard horror stories about shipping stuff to or from or within mexico. If there is anything of value it usually gets stolen along the way. and if you complain they dont do anything other than say sorry! i think fedex or one of those ones might be better but it's probably more expensive. if you want your stuff to get where it's going i think it might be best to pay the airline. seems to be the safest bet.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have had things shipped from UK to our house by UPS; no problems.
We have had things shipped from Mexico City to our house by DHL; no problems.
So have others. DHL, FedEx and UPS are active and reliable, as are many local or regional couriers. 
Where do you get your rumors?

Here's my guess: Many expats don't realize that every city has streets of the same names. In fact, every 'colonia' in a large city may have streets of the same name. Therefore, it is necessary to include the colonia in the address, as well as the cross streets and phone number of the recipient. Otherwise, the destination may be unclear. Then, if you do manage to get a phone call from the delivering agency, and you don't speak Spanish, you may not get the problem solved.


----------



## Caitlin (Jun 9, 2009)

So, just to close up the issue of shipping things from Puebla...

I asked every Mexican I could find, and everyone agreed that there weren't low-cost shipping companies such as you might find in North America or Europe. That left the Correos, or FedEx, DHL, UPS, etc.

Correos had already misplaced a few of my birthday cards, so I went with FedEx. It was about 1500 pesos for 15kg. It was unfortunate you can't choose a slower shipping time for less money but anyway, not sooooo bad and at least I didn't have to worry about my bag. 

The blackout (one bag) period for baggage between Mexico and Canada/the States is something to keep in mind if traveling at Christmas. I thought it was ridiculous, since on December 15th there are not too many people going from Mexico to Canada and the small plane was half full, but anyway, I'll know next time.


----------

